Customers connecting to our website having connectivity issues with carrier AT&T - neo22s
======
neo22s
Hello,

We have a webservice where people can create their own web stores, we are
hosted in Europe.

Issue is that many of our US customers can not browse their new created sites.
Took us long time to figure out that the issue is with carrier AT&T.

Getting desperate here, have tried to contact AT&T many times without success.

My hosting company (OVH France) of course tells us the issue is not from their
side (which is not) and I am running out of ideas, they have also tried to
contact AT&T without success.

Only answer could get was this from their forum:
[https://forums.att.com/t5/DSL-Routers-Home-Networks/DNS-
Issu...](https://forums.att.com/t5/DSL-Routers-Home-Networks/DNS-Issues-
connection-with-AT-amp-T/m-p/4278352)

Right now what we do is to bypass all the connection through cloudflare. This
is not a long term solution since we use subdomains and there's a limitation,
also those who use custom domains won't work.

Does anyone have a proper contact to AT&T? Does anyone had the same issue?
Thanks for any help! ps: sorry grammar spaniard here

------
neo22s
Any help please?

